# High cpu usage with nvidia driver



## hotaronohanako (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi. I've been havig an issue using the Nvidia driver.
Everything seems to be set correctly but for some reason the CPU usage is really high when using any graphical app. I'm getting 59 FPS and my video card is a EVGA GeForce GT 520.


My `dmesg` in 10.3:



```
Copyright (c) 1992-2016 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
   The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p8 #0: Sun Sep 25 07:02:11 VET 2016
    elvis@elvis:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/FABIOLA amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) 9750 Quad-Core Processor (2411.02-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="AuthenticAMD"  Id=0x100f23  Family=0x10  Model=0x2  Stepping=3
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x802009<SSE3,MON,CX16,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0xee500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x7ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS>
  SVM: (disabled in BIOS) NP,NAsids=64
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
avail memory = 2033827840 (1939 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <060810 APIC1139>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  370.23  Mon Aug  8 17:21:54 PDT 2016
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <060810 RSDT1139> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed00fff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 25000000 Hz quality 950
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x508-0x50b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> port 0x900-0x9ff at device 1.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 1.2 (no driver attached)
ohci0: <nVidia nForce MCP61 USB Controller> mem 0xdeeff000-0xdeefffff irq 21 at device 2.0 on pci0
usbus0 on ohci0
ehci0: <NVIDIA nForce MCP61 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xdeefec00-0xdeefecff irq 22 at device 2.1 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 4.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pci1: <multimedia, audio> at device 6.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <multimedia, HDA> at device 5.0 (no driver attached)
atapci0: <nVidia nForce MCP61 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xffa0-0xffaf at device 6.0 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
nfe0: <NVIDIA nForce MCP61 Networking Adapter> port 0xc480-0xc487 mem 0xdeefd000-0xdeefdfff irq 20 at device 7.0 on pci0
miibus0: <MII bus> on nfe0
rlphy0: <RTL8201L 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto, auto-flow
nfe0: Ethernet address: 00:26:18:b8:78:81
atapci1: <nVidia nForce MCP61 SATA300 controller> port 0xc400-0xc407,0xc080-0xc083,0xc000-0xc007,0xbc00-0xbc03,0xb880-0xb88f mem 0xdeefc000-0xdeefcfff irq 21 at device 8.0 on pci0
ata2: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci1
ata3: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 9.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xec00-0xec7f mem 0xdf000000-0xdfffffff,0xd0000000-0xd7ffffff,0xdc000000-0xddffffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
nvidia0: <GeForce GT 520> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: Boot video device
pci2: <multimedia, HDA> at device 0.1 (no driver attached)
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 11.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 12.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
hwpstate0: <Cool`n'Quiet 2.0> on cpu0
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
IPsec: Initialized Security Association Processing.
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <nVidia> at usbus0
uhub0: <nVidia OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <nVidia> at usbus1
uhub1: <nVidia EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ada0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <ST380011A 3.16> ATA-6 device
ada0: Serial Number 3JVA2ZM5
ada0: 100.000MB/s transfers (UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 76293MB (156250000 512 byte sectors)
ada0: Previously was known as ad0
ada1 at ata2 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <FUJITSU MHW2080BH 0000001C> ATA8-ACS SATA 1.x device
ada1: Serial Number K101T822J8RU
ada1: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: 76319MB (156301488 512 byte sectors)
ada1: Previously was known as ad1
ada2 at ata3 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ada2: <WDC WD3200AAJS-00L7A0 01.03E01> ATA8-ACS SATA 2.x device
ada2: Serial Number WD-WMAV2P800900
ada2: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada2: 305245MB (625142448 512 byte sectors)
ada2: Previously was known as ad2
uhub0: 10 ports with 10 removable, self powered
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1205509571 Hz quality 800
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
uhub1: 10 ports with 10 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x1a40> at usbus1
uhub2: <vendor 0x1a40 USB 2.0 Hub MTT, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus1
uhub2: MTT enabled
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
ugen1.3: <Genius> at usbus1
ukbd0: <Genius 2.4G Wireless Mouse and Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/4.27, addr 3> on usbus1
kbd2 at ukbd0
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
ugen0.2: <Genius> at usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
ugen1.4: <USB2.0 External> at usbus1
umass0: <USB2.0 External Mass Storage Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/9.28, addr 4> on usbus1
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100
umass0:4:0:-1: Attached to scbus4
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0s1a [rw]...
WARNING: / was not properly dismounted
cd0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S PS0B> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: 40.000MB/s transfers
cd0: 233MB (119314 2048 byte sectors)
cd0: quirks=0x10<10_BYTE_ONLY>
nfe0: link state changed to DOWN
nfe0: link state changed to UP
ums0: <Genius Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2> on usbus0
ums1: <Genius 2.4G Wireless Mouse and Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/4.27, addr 3> on usbus1
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
ums1: 5 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=1
uhid0: <USB2.0 External Mass Storage Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/9.28, addr 4> on usbus1
oss_audigyls0: <AudigyLS> port 0xdc00-0xdc1f irq 16 at device 6.0 on pci1
oss_hdaudio0: <nVidia HD Audio> mem 0xdeef8000-0xdeefbfff irq 23 at device 5.0 on pci0
NVRM: API mismatch: the client has the version 367.44, but
NVRM: this kernel module has the version 370.23.  Please
NVRM: make sure that this kernel module and all NVIDIA driver
NVRM: components have the same version.
nvidia-modeset: Unloading
nvidia0: detached
nvidia0: <GeForce GT 520> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  367.44  Wed Aug 17 22:05:09 PDT 2016
nvidia-modeset: Allocated GPU:0 (GPU-0df97cdb-d8f1-cc21-0f22-0958f61321ab) @ PCI:0000:02:00.0
pid 2716 (audacious), uid 1001: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
pid 2718 (audacious), uid 0: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
```

Any advice is welcome.


----------



## ASX (Sep 25, 2016)

hotaronohanako said:


> WARNING: / was not properly dismounted



I noticed the message above from your report ... may be something else is going on .. not necessarily strictly related to the nvidia driver ...

The content of /var/log/Xorg.0.log could be more interesting in this specific case.

It is not clear how did you have got the "59 fps" value, but it usually means that the video output is synced to vblank, (60 Hz), if you install nvidia-settings package you can turn off  "sync to vblank". and repeat the test.

So far I do not see any evidence that correlate the high cpu usage to nvidia driver, other than your words, of course ... I'm pointing out this to avoid going into the wrong debug path.

Assuming however this is the case, and considering that the GeForce  GT520 is not very new, and should be supported from previous drivers too, like 340.96, you could give it a try.

*EDIT:*


> NVRM: *API mismatch*: the client has the version *367.44*, but
> NVRM: this kernel module has the version *370.23*.  Please
> NVRM: make sure that this kernel module and all NVIDIA driver
> NVRM: components have the same version.



didn't noticed it before ... but guess here is your issue.


----------



## hotaronohanako (Sep 26, 2016)

New installation and still the issue.

mis Xorg.log

```
[  5272.270]
X.Org X Server 1.17.4
Release Date: 2015-10-28
[  5272.270] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  5272.270] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p37 amd64
[  5272.270] Current Operating System: FreeBSD elvis 10.3-RELEASE-p8 FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p8 #0: Sun Sep 25 20:25:25 VET 2016     elvis@elvis:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/FABIOLA amd64
[  5272.270] Build Date: 30 August 2016  02:18:00AM
[  5272.270]
[  5272.270] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[  5272.270]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
   to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  5272.270] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  5272.270] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Sep 25 22:24:29 2016
[  5272.271] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[  5272.271] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"
[  5272.271] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[  5272.271] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[  5272.271] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"
[  5272.271] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[  5272.271] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[  5272.271] (**) Option "Xinerama" "0"
[  5272.271] (==) Automatically adding devices
[  5272.271] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  5272.271] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  5272.271] (==) FontPath set to:
   /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[  5272.271] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  5272.271] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
[  5272.271] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[  5272.271] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[  5272.271] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[  5272.271] (II) Loader magic: 0x801510
[  5272.271] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  5272.271]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  5272.271]    X.Org Video Driver: 19.0
[  5272.271]    X.Org XInput driver : 21.0
[  5272.271]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[  5272.271] (--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 10de:1040:3842:1525 rev 161, Mem @ 0xdf000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/134217728, 0xdc000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000ec00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  5272.271] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  5272.271] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  5272.295] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[  5272.295]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[  5272.295]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[  5272.295] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  340.93  Wed Aug 19 16:20:38 PDT 2015
[  5272.295] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[  5272.295] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[  5272.296] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[  5272.296]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[  5272.296]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  5272.296] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  340.93  Wed Aug 19 16:00:14 PDT 2015
[  5272.296] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
[  5272.296] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 0.x)
[  5272.296] (--) using VT number 9

[  5272.296] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[  5272.296] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[  5272.296] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[  5272.297] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  5272.297]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  5272.297]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[  5272.297] (WW) Unresolved symbol: fbGetGCPrivateKey
[  5272.297] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"
[  5272.297] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"
[  5272.297] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
[  5272.297] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  5272.297]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  5272.297]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[  5272.297] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[  5272.297] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[  5272.297] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[  5272.297] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[  5272.297] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[  5272.297] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
[  5272.297] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[  5272.297] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[  5272.298] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Stereo" "0"
[  5272.298] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "SLI" "Off"
[  5272.298] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MultiGPU" "Off"
[  5272.298] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
[  5272.298] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "BaseMosaic" "off"
[  5272.298] (**) NVIDIA(0): Stereo disabled by request
[  5272.298] (**) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA SLI disabled.
[  5272.298] (**) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA Multi-GPU disabled.
[  5272.298] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
[  5272.298] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration
[  5273.098] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 520 (GF119) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)
[  5273.098] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes
[  5273.098] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 75.19.1b.00.20
[  5273.098] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
[  5273.100] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce GT 520 at PCI:2:0:0
[  5273.100] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0
[  5273.100] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1
[  5273.100] (--) NVIDIA(0):     HKC (DFP-0) (boot, connected)
[  5273.100] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1
[  5273.100] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[  5273.100] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-1: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[  5273.100] (--) NVIDIA(0): HKC (DFP-0): Internal TMDS
[  5273.100] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): HKC (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[  5273.100] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: Internal TMDS
[  5273.100] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[  5273.100] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
[  5273.100] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device HKC (DFP-0) (Using EDID frequencies has been
[  5273.100] (**) NVIDIA(0):     enabled on all display devices.)
[  5273.101] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:
[  5273.101] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select+0+0"
[  5273.101] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050
[  5273.129] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (99, 98); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
[  5273.129] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option
[  5273.129] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
[  5273.129] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[  5273.129] (II) NVIDIA: Reserving 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory
[  5273.129] (II) NVIDIA:     access.
[  5273.133] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select+0+0"
[  5273.208] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
[  5273.208] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled
[  5273.208] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
[  5273.209] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
[  5273.209] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
[  5273.209] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[  5273.209] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in
[  5273.209] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[  5273.209] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia
[  5273.209] (--) RandR disabled
[  5273.209] (II) Initializing extension GLX
[  5273.209] (II) Indirect GLX disabled.(II) config/devd: probing input devices...
[  5273.353] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/kbdmux)
[  5273.353] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"
[  5273.353] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
[  5273.353] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  5273.353]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.8.1
[  5273.353]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[  5273.353]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 21.0
[  5273.353] (II) Using input driver 'kbd' for 'kbdmux'
[  5273.353] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[  5273.353] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[  5273.353] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
[  5273.353] (**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
[  5273.353] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
[  5273.353] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
[  5273.353] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:kbdmux"
[  5273.353] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "kbdmux" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[  5273.354] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device ukbd0
[  5273.354] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device atkbd0
[  5273.354] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/sysmouse)
[  5273.354] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[  5273.354] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[  5273.354] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  5273.354]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.9.1
[  5273.354]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[  5273.354]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 21.0
[  5273.354] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'sysmouse'
[  5273.354] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[  5273.354] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
[  5273.354] (==) sysmouse: Protocol: "Auto"
[  5273.354] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[  5273.354] (==) sysmouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[  5273.354] (**) sysmouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[  5273.354] (**) sysmouse: Buttons: 5
[  5273.354] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:sysmouse"
[  5273.354] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "sysmouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[  5273.355] (**) sysmouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[  5273.355] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[  5273.355] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[  5273.355] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[  5273.355] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
[  5273.355] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[  5273.355] (II) config/devd: device /dev/ums0 already opened
[  5273.355] (II) config/devd: device /dev/ums1 already opened
```
I've disabled Sync to Vblank and changed driver.


----------



## ASX (Sep 26, 2016)

hotaronohanako said:


> New installation and still the issue.


Perhaps we disagree about the definition of "new installation".

You are using a custom kernel, and it appears that at some point in time you used a 370.23 nvidia-driver which is not available in FreebBSD repositories nor in ports tree.



hotaronohanako said:


> [ 5272.270] Current Operating System: FreeBSD elvis 10.3-RELEASE-p8 FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p8 #0: Sun Sep 25 20:25:25 VET 2016 elvis@elvis:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/FABIOLA amd64



We can't really know what you have done or what you are doing, telling us only "new installation" is not going to make us aware of the context, thus it is difficult to provide suggestions, except one: to use the FreeBSD kernel, as shipped from FreeBSD.


----------



## hotaronohanako (Sep 26, 2016)

ASX said:


> Perhaps we disagree about the definition of "new installation".
> 
> You are using a custom kernel, and it appears that at some point in time you used a 370.23 nvidia-driver which is not available in FreebBSD repositories nor in ports tree.
> 
> ...



I've made a custom kernel just to get my sound card work with OSS. ( audigy with a c0106 chip). Witch Is not supported with a native FreeBSD driver. Ether cards and wireless cards have been retired to mach my specific   hardware beyond that nothing have been touched. The freebsd kernel as is shipped is not a option at this point because of that.

my user is not in the video group. this group it not showed in the group list

```
wheel
daemon
kmem
sys
tty
operator
mail
bin
news
man
games
ftp
staff
sshd
smmsp
mailnull
guest
bind
unbound
proxy
authpf
_pflogd
_dhcp
uucp
dialer
network
audit
www
hast
nogroup
nobody
elvis
messagebus
polkitd
polkit
haldaemon
_tss
avahi
cups
colord
```

and my custom kernel settup ..

```
#
# GENERIC -- Generic kernel configuration file for FreeBSD/amd64
#
# For more information on this file, please read the config(5) manual page,
# and/or the handbook section on Kernel Configuration Files:
#
#    http://www.FreeBSD.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/kernelconfig-config.html
#
# The handbook is also available locally in /usr/share/doc/handbook
# if you've installed the doc distribution, otherwise always see the
# FreeBSD World Wide Web server (http://www.FreeBSD.org/) for the
# latest information.
#
# An exhaustive list of options and more detailed explanations of the
# device lines is also present in the ../../conf/NOTES and NOTES files.
# If you are in doubt as to the purpose or necessity of a line, check first
# in NOTES.
#
# $FreeBSD: releng/11.0/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC 302410 2016-07-08 00:22:14Z gjb $

cpu       HAMMER
ident           FABIOLA   

makeoptions   DEBUG=-g       # Build kernel with gdb(1) debug symbols
makeoptions   WITH_CTF=1       # Run ctfconvert(1) for DTrace support

options    SCHED_ULE       # ULE scheduler
options    PREEMPTION       # Enable kernel thread preemption
options    INET           # InterNETworking
options    INET6           # IPv6 communications protocols
options    IPSEC           # IP (v4/v6) security
options    TCP_OFFLOAD       # TCP offload
options    SCTP           # Stream Control Transmission Protocol
options    FFS           # Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options    SOFTUPDATES       # Enable FFS soft updates support
options    UFS_ACL           # Support for access control lists
options    UFS_DIRHASH       # Improve performance on big directories
options    UFS_GJOURNAL       # Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options    QUOTA           # Enable disk quotas for UFS
options    MD_ROOT           # MD is a potential root device
options    NFSCL           # Network Filesystem Client
options    NFSD           # Network Filesystem Server
options    NFSLOCKD       # Network Lock Manager
options    NFS_ROOT       # NFS usable as /, requires NFSCL
options    MSDOSFS           # MSDOS Filesystem
options    CD9660           # ISO 9660 Filesystem
options    PROCFS           # Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options    PSEUDOFS       # Pseudo-filesystem framework
options    GEOM_PART_GPT       # GUID Partition Tables.
options    GEOM_RAID       # Soft RAID functionality.
options    GEOM_LABEL       # Provides labelization
options    COMPAT_FREEBSD32   # Compatible with i386 binaries
options    COMPAT_FREEBSD4       # Compatible with FreeBSD4
options    COMPAT_FREEBSD5       # Compatible with FreeBSD5
options    COMPAT_FREEBSD6       # Compatible with FreeBSD6
options    COMPAT_FREEBSD7       # Compatible with FreeBSD7
#options    COMPAT_FREEBSD9       # Compatible with FreeBSD9
options    SCSI_DELAY=5000       # Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
options    KTRACE           # ktrace(1) support
options    STACK           # stack(9) support
options    SYSVSHM           # SYSV-style shared memory
options    SYSVMSG           # SYSV-style message queues
options    SYSVSEM           # SYSV-style semaphores
options    _KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options    PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128   # Prevent printf output being interspersed.
options    KBD_INSTALL_CDEV   # install a CDEV entry in /dev
options    HWPMC_HOOKS       # Necessary kernel hooks for hwpmc(4)
options    AUDIT           # Security event auditing
options    CAPABILITY_MODE       # Capsicum capability mode
options    CAPABILITIES       # Capsicum capabilities
options    MAC           # TrustedBSD MAC Framework
options    KDTRACE_FRAME       # Ensure frames are compiled in
options    KDTRACE_HOOKS       # Kernel DTrace hooks
options    DDB_CTF           # Kernel ELF linker loads CTF data
options    INCLUDE_CONFIG_FILE   # Include this file in kernel
options    RACCT           # Resource accounting framework
options    RACCT_DEFAULT_TO_DISABLED # Set kern.racct.enable=0 by default
options    RCTL           # Resource limits

# Debugging support.  Always need this:
options    KDB           # Enable kernel debugger support.
options    KDB_TRACE       # Print a stack trace for a panic.

# Make an SMP-capable kernel by default
options    SMP           # Symmetric MultiProcessor Kernel


# CPU frequency control
device       cpufreq

# Bus support.
device       acpi
options    ACPI_DMAR
device       pci

# Floppy drives
#device       fdc

# ATA controllers
device       ahci           # AHCI-compatible SATA controllers
device       ata           # Legacy ATA/SATA controllers
device       mvs           # Marvell 88SX50XX/88SX60XX/88SX70XX/SoC SATA
device       siis           # SiliconImage SiI3124/SiI3132/SiI3531 SATA

# SCSI Controllers
device       ahc           # AHA2940 and onboard AIC7xxx devices
options    AHC_REG_PRETTY_PRINT   # Print register bitfields in debug
                   # output.  Adds ~128k to driver.
device       ahd           # AHA39320/29320 and onboard AIC79xx devices
options    AHD_REG_PRETTY_PRINT   # Print register bitfields in debug
                   # output.  Adds ~215k to driver.
device       esp           # AMD Am53C974 (Tekram DC-390(T))
device       hptiop           # Highpoint RocketRaid 3xxx series
device       isp           # Qlogic family
#device       ispfw           # Firmware for QLogic HBAs- normally a module
device       mpt           # LSI-Logic MPT-Fusion
device       mps           # LSI-Logic MPT-Fusion 2
device       mpr           # LSI-Logic MPT-Fusion 3
#device       ncr           # NCR/Symbios Logic
device       sym           # NCR/Symbios Logic (newer chipsets + those of `ncr')
device       trm           # Tekram DC395U/UW/F DC315U adapters

device       adv           # Advansys SCSI adapters
device       adw           # Advansys wide SCSI adapters
device       aic           # Adaptec 15[012]x SCSI adapters, AIC-6[23]60.
device       bt           # Buslogic/Mylex MultiMaster SCSI adapters
device       isci           # Intel C600 SAS controller

# ATA/SCSI peripherals
device       scbus           # SCSI bus (required for ATA/SCSI)
device       ch           # SCSI media changers
device       da           # Direct Access (disks)
device       sa           # Sequential Access (tape etc)
device       cd           # CD
device       pass           # Passthrough device (direct ATA/SCSI access)
device       ses           # Enclosure Services (SES and SAF-TE)
#device       ctl           # CAM Target Layer

# RAID controllers interfaced to the SCSI subsystem
device       amr           # AMI MegaRAID
device       arcmsr           # Areca SATA II RAID
device       ciss           # Compaq Smart RAID 5*
device       dpt           # DPT Smartcache III, IV - See NOTES for options
device       hptmv           # Highpoint RocketRAID 182x
device       hptnr           # Highpoint DC7280, R750
device       hptrr           # Highpoint RocketRAID 17xx, 22xx, 23xx, 25xx
device       hpt27xx           # Highpoint RocketRAID 27xx
device       iir           # Intel Integrated RAID
device       ips           # IBM (Adaptec) ServeRAID
device       mly           # Mylex AcceleRAID/eXtremeRAID
device       twa           # 3ware 9000 series PATA/SATA RAID
device       tws           # LSI 3ware 9750 SATA+SAS 6Gb/s RAID controller

# RAID controllers
device       aac           # Adaptec FSA RAID
device       aacp           # SCSI passthrough for aac (requires CAM)
device       aacraid           # Adaptec by PMC RAID
device       ida           # Compaq Smart RAID
device       mfi           # LSI MegaRAID SAS
device       mlx           # Mylex DAC960 family
device       mrsas           # LSI/Avago MegaRAID SAS/SATA, 6Gb/s and 12Gb/s
device       pmspcv           # PMC-Sierra SAS/SATA Controller driver
#XXX pointer/int warnings
#device       pst           # Promise Supertrak SX6000
device       twe           # 3ware ATA RAID

# NVM Express (NVMe) support
device       nvme           # base NVMe driver
device       nvd           # expose NVMe namespaces as disks, depends on nvme

# atkbdc0 controls both the keyboard and the PS/2 mouse
device       atkbdc           # AT keyboard controller
device       atkbd           # AT keyboard
device       psm           # PS/2 mouse

device       kbdmux           # keyboard multiplexer

device       vga           # VGA video card driver
options    VESA           # Add support for VESA BIOS Extensions (VBE)

device       splash           # Splash screen and screen saver support

# syscons is the default console driver, resembling an SCO console
device       sc
options    SC_PIXEL_MODE       # add support for the raster text mode

# vt is the new video console driver
device       vt
device       vt_vga
device       vt_efifb

device       agp           # support several AGP chipsets

# PCCARD (PCMCIA) support
# PCMCIA and cardbus bridge support
#device       cbb           # cardbus (yenta) bridge
#device       pccard           # PC Card (16-bit) bus
#device       cardbus           # CardBus (32-bit) bus

# Serial (COM) ports
device       uart           # Generic UART driver

# Parallel port
device       ppc
device       ppbus           # Parallel port bus (required)
device       lpt           # Printer
device       ppi           # Parallel port interface device
#device       vpo           # Requires scbus and da

device       puc           # Multi I/O cards and multi-channel UARTs

# PCI Ethernet NICs.
#device       bxe           # Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5771X/BCM578XX 10GbE
#device       de           # DEC/Intel DC21x4x (``Tulip'')
#device       em           # Intel PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet Family
#device       igb           # Intel PRO/1000 PCIE Server Gigabit Family
#device       ix           # Intel PRO/10GbE PCIE PF Ethernet
#device       ixv           # Intel PRO/10GbE PCIE VF Ethernet
#device       ixl           # Intel XL710 40Gbe PCIE Ethernet
#device       ixlv           # Intel XL710 40Gbe VF PCIE Ethernet
#device       le           # AMD Am7900 LANCE and Am79C9xx PCnet
#device       ti           # Alteon Networks Tigon I/II gigabit Ethernet
#device       txp           # 3Com 3cR990 (``Typhoon'')
#device       vx           # 3Com 3c590, 3c595 (``Vortex'')

# PCI Ethernet NICs that use the common MII bus controller code.
# NOTE: Be sure to keep the 'device miibus' line in order to use these NICs!
device       miibus           # MII bus support
#device       ae           # Attansic/Atheros L2 FastEthernet
#device       age           # Attansic/Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet
#device       alc           # Atheros AR8131/AR8132 Ethernet
#device       ale           # Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Ethernet
#device       bce           # Broadcom BCM5706/BCM5708 Gigabit Ethernet
#device       bfe           # Broadcom BCM440x 10/100 Ethernet
#device       bge           # Broadcom BCM570xx Gigabit Ethernet
#device       cas           # Sun Cassini/Cassini+ and NS DP83065 Saturn
#device       dc           # DEC/Intel 21143 and various workalikes
#device       et           # Agere ET1310 10/100/Gigabit Ethernet
#device       fxp           # Intel EtherExpress PRO/100B (82557, 82558)
#device       gem           # Sun GEM/Sun ERI/Apple GMAC
#device       hme           # Sun HME (Happy Meal Ethernet)
#device       jme           # JMicron JMC250 Gigabit/JMC260    Fast Ethernet
#device       lge           # Level 1 LXT1001 gigabit Ethernet
#device       msk           # Marvell/SysKonnect Yukon II Gigabit Ethernet
device       nfe           # nVidia nForce MCP on-board Ethernet
#device       nge           # NatSemi DP83820 gigabit Ethernet
#device       pcn           # AMD Am79C97x PCI 10/100 (precedence over 'le')
#device       re           # RealTek 8139C+/8169/8169S/8110S
#device       rl           # RealTek 8129/8139
#device       sf           # Adaptec AIC-6915 (``Starfire'')
#device       sge           # Silicon Integrated Systems SiS190/191
#device       sis           # Silicon Integrated Systems SiS 900/SiS 7016
#device       sk           # SysKonnect SK-984x & SK-982x gigabit Ethernet
#device       ste           # Sundance ST201 (D-Link DFE-550TX)
#device       stge           # Sundance/Tamarack TC9021 gigabit Ethernet
#device       tl           # Texas Instruments ThunderLAN
#device       tx           # SMC EtherPower II (83c170 ``EPIC'')
#device       vge           # VIA VT612x gigabit Ethernet
#device       vr           # VIA Rhine, Rhine II
#device       wb           # Winbond W89C840F
#device       xl           # 3Com 3c90x (``Boomerang'', ``Cyclone'')

# Wireless NIC cards
#device       wlan           # 802.11 support
#options    IEEE80211_DEBUG       # enable debug msgs
#options    IEEE80211_AMPDU_AGE   # age frames in AMPDU reorder q's
#options    IEEE80211_SUPPORT_MESH   # enable 802.11s draft support
#device       wlan_wep       # 802.11 WEP support
#device       wlan_ccmp       # 802.11 CCMP support
#device       wlan_tkip       # 802.11 TKIP support
#device       wlan_amrr       # AMRR transmit rate control algorithm
#device       an           # Aironet 4500/4800 802.11 wireless NICs.
#device       ath           # Atheros NICs
#device       ath_pci           # Atheros pci/cardbus glue
#device       ath_hal           # pci/cardbus chip support
#options    AH_SUPPORT_AR5416   # enable AR5416 tx/rx descriptors
#options    AH_AR5416_INTERRUPT_MITIGATION # AR5416 interrupt mitigation
#options    ATH_ENABLE_11N       # Enable 802.11n support for AR5416 and later
#device       ath_rate_sample       # SampleRate tx rate control for ath
#device       bwi           # Broadcom BCM430x/BCM431x wireless NICs.
#device       bwn           # Broadcom BCM43xx wireless NICs.
#device       ipw           # Intel 2100 wireless NICs.
#device       iwi           # Intel 2200BG/2225BG/2915ABG wireless NICs.
#device       iwn           # Intel 4965/1000/5000/6000 wireless NICs.
#device       malo           # Marvell Libertas wireless NICs.
#device       mwl           # Marvell 88W8363 802.11n wireless NICs.
#device       ral           # Ralink Technology RT2500 wireless NICs.
#device       wi           # WaveLAN/Intersil/Symbol 802.11 wireless NICs.
#device       wpi           # Intel 3945ABG wireless NICs.

# Pseudo devices.
device       loop           # Network loopback
device       random           # Entropy device
device       padlock_rng       # VIA Padlock RNG
device       rdrand_rng       # Intel Bull Mountain RNG
device       ether           # Ethernet support
device       vlan           # 802.1Q VLAN support
device       tun           # Packet tunnel.
device       md           # Memory "disks"
device       gif           # IPv6 and IPv4 tunneling
device       firmware       # firmware assist module

# The `bpf' device enables the Berkeley Packet Filter.
# Be aware of the administrative consequences of enabling this!
# Note that 'bpf' is required for DHCP.
device       bpf           # Berkeley packet filter

# USB support
options    USB_DEBUG       # enable debug msgs
device       uhci           # UHCI PCI->USB interface
device       ohci           # OHCI PCI->USB interface
device       ehci           # EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device       xhci           # XHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 3.0)
device       usb           # USB Bus (required)
device       ukbd           # Keyboard
device       umass           # Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da

# Sound support
#device       sound           # Generic sound driver (required)
#device       snd_cmi           # CMedia CMI8338/CMI8738
#device       snd_csa           # Crystal Semiconductor CS461x/428x
#device       snd_emu10kx       # Creative SoundBlaster Live! and Audigy
#device       snd_es137x       # Ensoniq AudioPCI ES137x
#device       snd_hda           # Intel High Definition Audio
#device       snd_ich           # Intel, NVidia and other ICH AC'97 Audio
#device       snd_via8233       # VIA VT8233x Audio

# MMC/SD
device       mmc           # MMC/SD bus
device       mmcsd           # MMC/SD memory card
device       sdhci           # Generic PCI SD Host Controller

# VirtIO support
device       virtio           # Generic VirtIO bus (required)
device       virtio_pci       # VirtIO PCI device
device       vtnet           # VirtIO Ethernet device
device       virtio_blk       # VirtIO Block device
device       virtio_scsi       # VirtIO SCSI device
device       virtio_balloon       # VirtIO Memory Balloon device

# HyperV drivers and enhancement support
device       hyperv           # HyperV drivers

# Xen HVM Guest Optimizations
# NOTE: XENHVM depends on xenpci.  They must be added or removed together.
options    XENHVM           # Xen HVM kernel infrastructure
device       xenpci           # Xen HVM Hypervisor services driver

# VMware support
device       vmx           # VMware VMXNET3 Ethernet

# Netmap provides direct access to TX/RX rings on supported NICs
device       netmap           # netmap(4) support

# The crypto framework is required by IPSEC
device       crypto           # Required by IPSEC
```


----------



## ASX (Sep 28, 2016)

hotaronohanako said:


> The freebsd kernel as is shipped is not a option at this point because of that.



Unless you deleted it, the original kernel should be there, and all you will need to do is to boot using the old kernel ... just for a quick test.

About the user not being member of video group, that's fine provided the user is a member of the wheel group.

Beside, did you managed to solve the "API Mismatch" highlighted in my first reply ?



hotaronohanako said:


> # $FreeBSD: *releng/11.0*/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC 302410 2016-07-08 00:22:14Z gjb $



Hmm ... releng/11.0 ... not reassuring ...


----------



## hotaronohanako (Sep 28, 2016)

ASX said:


> Unless you deleted it, the original kernel should be there, and all you will need to do is to boot using the old kernel ... just for a quick test.
> 
> About the user not being member of video group, that's fine provided the user is a member of the wheel group.
> 
> ...



The mismatch API is solved because I just installed the NVidia driver again so I'm using the  367.44 from ports! 

About the kernel, I can boot the old kernel normally but with the same results! 

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2016 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
   The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p7 #0: Thu Aug 11 18:38:15 UTC 2016
    [email]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) 9750 Quad-Core Processor (2411.02-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="AuthenticAMD"  Id=0x100f23  Family=0x10  Model=0x2  Stepping=3
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x802009<SSE3,MON,CX16,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0xee500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x7ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS>
  SVM: (disabled in BIOS) NP,NAsids=64
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
avail memory = 2033127424 (1938 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <060810 APIC1139>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80dc6550, 0) error 19
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <060810 RSDT1139> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed00fff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 25000000 Hz quality 950
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x508-0x50b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> port 0x900-0x9ff at device 1.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 1.2 (no driver attached)
ohci0: <nVidia nForce MCP61 USB Controller> mem 0xdeeff000-0xdeefffff irq 21 at device 2.0 on pci0
usbus0 on ohci0
ehci0: <NVIDIA nForce MCP61 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xdeefec00-0xdeefecff irq 22 at device 2.1 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 4.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pci1: <multimedia, audio> at device 6.0 (no driver attached)
hdac0: <NVIDIA MCP61 HDA Controller> mem 0xdeef8000-0xdeefbfff irq 23 at device 5.0 on pci0
atapci0: <nVidia nForce MCP61 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xffa0-0xffaf at device 6.0 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
nfe0: <NVIDIA nForce MCP61 Networking Adapter> port 0xc480-0xc487 mem 0xdeefd000-0xdeefdfff irq 20 at device 7.0 on pci0
miibus0: <MII bus> on nfe0
rlphy0: <RTL8201L 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto, auto-flow
nfe0: Ethernet address: 00:26:18:b8:78:81
atapci1: <nVidia nForce MCP61 SATA300 controller> port 0xc400-0xc407,0xc080-0xc083,0xc000-0xc007,0xbc00-0xbc03,0xb880-0xb88f mem 0xdeefc000-0xdeefcfff irq 21 at device 8.0 on pci0
ata2: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci1
ata3: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 9.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xec00-0xec7f mem 0xdf000000-0xdfffffff,0xd0000000-0xd7ffffff,0xdc000000-0xddffffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
nvidia0: <GeForce GT 520> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: Boot video device
hdac1: <NVIDIA GF119 HDA Controller> mem 0xdef7c000-0xdef7ffff irq 18 at device 0.1 on pci2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 11.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 12.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
hwpstate0: <Cool`n'Quiet 2.0> on cpu0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC662 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC662 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC662 (Rear Analog)> at nid 20 and 24,26 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC662 (Front Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <NVIDIA (0x001c) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <NVIDIA (0x001c) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x001c) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 4 on hdaa1
pcm3: <NVIDIA (0x001c) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa1
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <nVidia> at usbus0
uhub0: <nVidia OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <nVidia> at usbus1
uhub1: <nVidia EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ada0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <ST380011A 3.16> ATA-6 device
ada0: Serial Number 3JVA2ZM5
ada0: 100.000MB/s transfers (UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
uhub0: 10 ports with 10 removable, self powered
ada0: 76293MB (156250000 512 byte sectors)
ada0: Previously was known as ad0
ada1 at ata2 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <FUJITSU MHW2080BH 0000001C> ATA8-ACS SATA 1.x device
ada1: Serial Number K101T822J8RU
ada1: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: 76319MB (156301488 512 byte sectors)
ada1: Previously was known as ad4
ada2 at ata3 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ada2: <WDC WD3200AAJS-00L7A0 01.03E01> ATA8-ACS SATA 2.x device
ada2: Serial Number WD-WMAV2P800900
ada2: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada2: 305245MB (625142448 512 byte sectors)
ada2: Previously was known as ad6
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1205509866 Hz quality 800
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
uhub1: 10 ports with 10 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x1a40> at usbus1
uhub2: <vendor 0x1a40 USB 2.0 Hub MTT, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus1
uhub2: MTT enabled
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
ugen1.3: <Genius> at usbus1
ukbd0: <Genius 2.4G Wireless Mouse and Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/4.27, addr 3> on usbus1
kbd2 at ukbd0
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
ugen0.2: <Genius> at usbus0
nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  367.44  Wed Aug 17 22:05:09 PDT 2016
nfe0: link state changed to DOWN
nfe0: link state changed to UP
ums0: <Genius Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2> on usbus0
ums1: <Genius 2.4G Wireless Mouse and Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/4.27, addr 3> on usbus1
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
ums1: 5 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=1
osscore: Open Sound System conflicts with FreeBSD driver
osscore: Please remove sound(4) from kernel or unload it
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (osscore, 0xffffffff82d40b60, 0) error 16
nvidia-modeset: Allocated GPU:0 (GPU-0df97cdb-d8f1-cc21-0f22-0958f61321ab) @ PCI:0000:02:00.0
osscore: Open Sound System conflicts with FreeBSD driver
osscore: Please remove sound(4) from kernel or unload it
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (osscore, 0xffffffff82d40b60, 0) error 16
```

and my Xorg.0.log


```
[    46.029]
X.Org X Server 1.17.4
Release Date: 2015-10-28
[    46.029] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    46.029] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p8 amd64
[    46.029] Current Operating System: FreeBSD elvis 10.3-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p7 #0: Thu Aug 11 18:38:15 UTC 2016     [email]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[    46.029] Build Date: 26 September 2016  08:25:31PM
[    46.029]  
[    46.029] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[    46.029]    Before reporting problems, check [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
   to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    46.029] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    46.029] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Sep 28 15:34:51 2016
[    46.095] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[    46.112] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"
[    46.112] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[    46.112] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[    46.133] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"
[    46.133] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[    46.133] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[    46.133] (**) Option "Xinerama" "0"
[    46.133] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    46.133] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    46.133] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[    46.276] (==) FontPath set to:
   /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[    46.276] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[    46.276] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
[    46.276] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[    46.276] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[    46.276] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[    46.276] (II) Loader magic: 0x801510
[    46.276] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    46.276]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    46.276]    X.Org Video Driver: 19.0
[    46.276]    X.Org XInput driver : 21.0
[    46.276]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[    46.288] (--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 10de:1040:3842:1525 rev 161, Mem @ 0xdf000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/134217728, 0xdc000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000ec00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    46.288] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    46.288] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[    46.288] (II) Module "extmod" already built-in
[    46.288] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    46.334] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    47.705] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[    47.705]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[    47.705]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    47.705] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  367.44  Wed Aug 17 22:01:17 PDT 2016
[    47.715] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[    47.715] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[    47.793] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[    47.793]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[    47.793]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    47.799] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  367.44  Wed Aug 17 21:41:06 PDT 2016
[    47.799] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
[    47.800] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 0.x)
[    47.800] (--) using VT number 9

[    47.843] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[    47.843] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[    47.850] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[    47.870] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    47.870]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    47.870]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    47.870] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"
[    47.870] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"
[    47.870] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
[    47.886] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    47.886]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    47.886]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    47.886] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[    47.886] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[    47.886] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[    47.927] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[    47.927] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[    47.927] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
[    47.927] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    47.927] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[    47.929] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Stereo" "0"
[    47.929] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "SLI" "Off"
[    47.929] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MultiGPU" "Off"
[    47.929] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
[    47.929] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "BaseMosaic" "off"
[    47.930] (**) NVIDIA(0): Stereo disabled by request
[    47.930] (**) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA SLI disabled.
[    47.930] (**) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA Multi-GPU disabled.
[    47.930] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
[    47.930] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration
[    48.910] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GPU-0 at PCI:2:0:0
[    48.910] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0
[    48.910] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1
[    48.910] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-0 (boot)
[    48.910] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1
[    48.925] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: disconnected
[    48.925] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[    48.925] (--) NVIDIA(0):
[    48.926] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-1: disconnected
[    48.926] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-1: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[    48.926] (--) NVIDIA(0):
[    48.956] (--) NVIDIA(0): HKC (DFP-0): connected
[    48.956] (--) NVIDIA(0): HKC (DFP-0): Internal TMDS
[    48.956] (--) NVIDIA(0): HKC (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[    48.956] (--) NVIDIA(0):
[    48.956] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: disconnected
[    48.956] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: Internal TMDS
[    48.956] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[    48.956] (--) NVIDIA(0):
[    48.978] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 520 (GF119) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)
[    48.978] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes
[    48.978] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 75.19.1b.00.20
[    48.978] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
[    48.985] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
[    48.985] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device HKC (DFP-0) (Using EDID frequencies has been
[    48.985] (**) NVIDIA(0):     enabled on all display devices.)
[    48.987] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:
[    48.988] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select+0+0"
[    48.988] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050
[    49.002] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (99, 98); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
[    49.002] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option
[    49.002] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
[    49.002] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[    49.003] (II) NVIDIA: Reserving 12288.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory
[    49.003] (II) NVIDIA:     access.
[    49.072] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select+0+0"
[    49.176] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
[    49.177] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled
[    49.177] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
[    49.197] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
[    49.197] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
[    49.197] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[    49.197] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in
[    49.207] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[    49.207] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia
[    49.215] (--) RandR disabled
[    49.230] (II) Initializing extension GLX
[    49.230] (II) Indirect GLX disabled.
[    49.922] (II) config/devd: probing input devices...
[    49.922] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/kbdmux)
[    49.922] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"
[    49.942] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
[    49.943] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    49.943]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.8.1
[    49.943]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    49.943]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 21.0
[    49.943] (II) Using input driver 'kbd' for 'kbdmux'
[    49.943] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[    49.943] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[    49.943] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
[    49.943] (**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
[    49.943] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
[    49.943] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
[    49.943] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:kbdmux"
[    49.943] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "kbdmux" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[    49.944] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device ukbd0
[    49.944] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device atkbd0
[    49.944] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/sysmouse)
[    49.944] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[    49.944] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[    49.972] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    49.972]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.9.1
[    49.972]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    49.972]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 21.0
[    49.972] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'sysmouse'
[    49.972] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[    49.972] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
[    49.972] (==) sysmouse: Protocol: "Auto"
[    49.972] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[    49.972] (==) sysmouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[    49.972] (**) sysmouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[    49.972] (**) sysmouse: Buttons: 5
[    49.972] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:sysmouse"
[    49.972] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "sysmouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[    49.972] (**) sysmouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    49.972] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[    49.972] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    49.972] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    49.972] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
[    49.973] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[    49.973] (II) config/devd: device /dev/ums0 already opened
[    49.973] (II) config/devd: device /dev/ums1 already opened
```


----------



## ASX (Sep 29, 2016)

You latest report look fine to me, I can't see anything wrong, let aside a conflict related to sound module, supposedly related to your unsupported audio device.



hotaronohanako said:


> for some reason the CPU usage is really high when using *any* graphical app


Can you define exactly which applications, or at least one or two ? And which desktop are you using ... (sometimes some desktop feature led to weird undesired results).

How do you measure "high cpu usage" ?


----------



## hotaronohanako (Sep 29, 2016)

I don't use a DE but a WM (i3) and yeah sometimes some desktops used to cause really weird things! But in this case things like thunar, firefox, pidgin or even a rxvt window causes a suddenly rise in the CPU usage to the 100% ! 

Apps like, top or htop shows the usage..!


----------



## ASX (Sep 29, 2016)

hotaronohanako said:


> causes a suddenly rise in the cpu usage to the 100 % !


That for itself is not a bad thing at all, especially if you are using a fast disk, a peak in CPU usage is expected and desirable.

I have difficult to use `top`, but I tried:

```
26 processes:  1 running, 25 sleeping
CPU 0: 58.5% user,  0.0% nice,  6.5% system,  0.2% interrupt, 34.8% idle
CPU 1: 46.7% user,  0.0% nice,  8.9% system,  0.0% interrupt, 44.5% idle
Mem: 330M Active, 321M Inact, 1062M Wired, 12M Cache, 2212M Free
ARC: 764M Total, 294M MFU, 422M MRU, 12M Anon, 4335K Header, 32M Other
Swap: 4098M Total, 4098M Free

  PID USERNAME    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME    WCPU COMMAND
20809 asx          46  52    0   672M   320M uwait   1   0:07 433.84% firefox
```
If I look at the firefox row, it is showing a ridiculous 433% ... CPUs usage values are more reasonable, respectively 58.5% and 46.7% each core, plus some amount for system (6.5% and 8.9).

Anyway, after a few seconds, things settle down and the CPU usage drop down:

```
26 processes:  1 running, 25 sleeping
CPU 0:  0.3% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system,  0.0% interrupt, 99.7% idle
CPU 1:  0.3% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system,  0.0% interrupt, 99.7% idle
Mem: 291M Active, 364M Inact, 1063M Wired, 12M Cache, 2207M Free
ARC: 754M Total, 283M MFU, 434M MRU, 16K Anon, 4304K Header, 32M Other
Swap: 4098M Total, 4098M Free

  PID USERNAME    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME    WCPU COMMAND
20746 root          1  20    0   919M 61428K select  0   0:08   0.98% Xorg
20809 asx          41  44    0   721M   327M uwait   1   0:12   0.78% firefox
```

My preferred tool for this type of test is `vmstat` (or, depending on case, iostat, zpool iostat, ...),

Below my results while running i3, idle doing nothing really,  (nvidia 8600GS, driver 340.96)

The last three columns are showing respectively user, system and idle percentages of CPU usage, but there you are also able to correlate that info to disk and/or memory usage.

```
vmstat 5 10 | tee -a /tmp/vmstat.log
 procs      memory      page                    disks     faults         cpu
 r b w     avm    fre   flt  re  pi  po    fr  sr ad0 ad1   in   sy   cs us sy id
 0 0 0 1789400  2490536  2556   2   3   0  2643 186   0   0  373 81027 1349  8  4 88
 0 0 0 1793156  2490452    64   0   1   0    58  47   0   1   85  310  319  0  1 98
 0 0 0 1793156  2490452     0   0   0   0     0  47   0   0   68  217  273  0  1 99
 0 0 0 1793156  2490452     1   0   0   0     0  94   0   0   66  209  263  0  0 100
 0 0 0 1793156  2490452     0   0   0   0     0  47   0  57  159  214  812  0  1 99
 0 0 0 1793156  2490452     0   0   0   0     0  47   0   0   81  209  274  0  0 100
 0 0 0 1793156  2490452     0   0   0   0     0  47   0   0   90  214  280  0  0 99
 0 0 0 1793156  2490452     2   0   0   0     0  47   0   0   90  331  390  0  0 100
 0 0 0 1793156  2490444     4   0   0   0     0  47   0   0  125  876  481  1  1 98
```

Looking forward at some of your numbers related to "high cpu usage".


----------



## SirDice (Sep 29, 2016)

hotaronohanako said:


> But in this case things like thunar, firefox, pidgin or even a rxvt window causes a suddenly rise in the CPU usage to the 100% !


Looking at your outputs your system only has 2GB of memory, so the high CPU spikes are likely caused by swapping.


----------



## kpa (Sep 29, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Looking at your outputs your system only has 2GB of memory, so the high CPU spikes are likely caused by swapping.



Not necessarily, heavy swapping would actually make the CPU wait more for I/O than do any real work leading to lower CPU usage overall.


----------



## hotaronohanako (Sep 30, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Looking at your outputs your system only has 2GB of memory, so the high CPU spikes are likely caused by swapping.



But thats weird.2Gb is not much of course but is not the only system I've used in this machine and they have been using a reasonable cpu portion when running apps.!


----------



## ASX (Oct 1, 2016)

hotaronohanako said:


> But thats weird


No, sorry, it is not.

The suggestion might not be the correct one, yet was given you as something to look at, and it is a very plausible scenario.

You may know it is not the correct one, because you are in front of your system, and you know what you are running there, we can know about that only when/if you eventually tell us.


----------



## Snurg (Oct 1, 2016)

My thoughts on this:
First make sure that swap is really not in use. What does `top` say about this?
Then, some thoughts about your kernel config file:

`device sound` is commented out. It's the hardware-independent part of the FreeBSD sound driver so you should have it in the kernel when using sound (after all what I read about this in the FreeBSD documentation). This makes me wonder because you mentioned you need a custom kernel because of your particular sound chip.

`options VESA` is enabled. But you do not need it at all as you use the sc console. You should try to disable it in the kernel options because it tends to sometimes break things if enabled. The reason is that `options VESA` needs a fully-implemented and bug-free real-mode VGA BIOS. Nowadays practically all PCs use OS-provided video drivers instead and so many VGA BIOSes, especially on notebooks, have only partial functionality, as things that were relevant only in the 16-bit era have been neglected or even even dropped at all, especially on notebooks. Without `options VESA` the vga driver bypasses the BIOS and talks directly to the graphics hardware, so that such BIOS issues do not matter any more.

`options COMPAT_FREEBSD9` is commented out. Do you have a particular reason for doing so? I suspect there are some cases in which this could break things without obvious recognizable reason if programs expect a particular kernel behavior that was still common very short time ago.


----------



## hotaronohanako (Oct 2, 2016)

> device sound is commented out. It's the hardware-independent part of the FreeBSD sound driver so you should have it in the kernel when using sound (after all what I read about this in the FreeBSD documentation). This makes me wonder because you mentioned you need a custom kernel because of your particular sound chip.



In this case the freebsd driver conflicts with osscore ..! I could unloaded but is just easier for me keep it out of the kernel.



> options COMPAT_FREEBSD9 is commented out. Do you have a particular reason for doing so? I suspect there are some cases in which this could break things without obvious recognizable reason if programs expect a particular kernel behavior that was still common very short time ago.



config complains about this support when is not commented out .


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2016)

The COMPAT_* options are only needed if you need to run older binaries. It also requires installation of the compatibility libraries, misc/compat9x for example. 

If you don't require binary compatibility for older FreeBSD binaries the COMPAT_* can be removed (with the possible exception of COMPAT_FREEBSD32).


----------

